# Tank vs. Kimbo Video!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2008)

[yt]1QKujstAsU4[/yt]


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw that a couple days ago, Neither fighter really impressed me.

Tank is riding his name alone, and so is Kimbo.  I know he'll get some credit for taking out Tank, who was once a bit of a contender, although if you look just at his record its hard to justify.  But since Tank's return in '03 he's won 1 fight, and lost 7.  None of which went past the first round.

In a lot of ways I think Kimbo is a modern Tank, he's a street fighter turned pro.  Relies on raw power and aggression. Reached a level of fame that his record really doesn't support.

And just like Tank did, I suspect he will show really strong against lower level fighters, but get taken apart by the upper tier.


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!! Great find Brian!!

Any idea when this fight took place?  

I thought that it was over sooner, as I didn't realize it was stopped due to the no hitting to the back of the head rule.  Overall, it was a good fight.  Cardio has always been a downfall of Tank.  Granted in some of his UFC fights, he put one hell of a hurting on his opponents, but unless he KOd them early on, he'd always run out of gas.

I predict a rematch.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2008)

last weekend.


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> last weekend.


 
Thanks. 

And BTW, I agree with your last post.  I'd like to see how he'd do against some of the higher ranked MMA guys.  A fight between Kimbo and Liddell would be rather interesting.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2008)

Different weight classes 

If he where to jump to the UFC I think his most likely opponent right now would be Lesnar.  Both got big names, but lack the records to back it up.  Maybe even Tim Sylvia, who could use a win agaisnt a popular fighter.  

Both of whom I think would beat him.  Lesnar by putting him on his back and both burning out, then either taking a very borring decission or a early stoppage.  Sylvia by freakishly long reach on a jab, and decent combinations when he wants to.  But I imagine it would be a lot of jab and move in that fight.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually watched that fight on showtime and the announcer said that it "legitimizes" Kimbo as a top MMA fighter. I seriously disagree! I think it shows he can knock the crap out of a street fighter who should have hung it up 10 years ago.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimbo has a long way to go but I agree with Andrew that fighting Lesner would be interesting.  I personally think Lesner or Tim Sylvia are out of his league right now.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Kimbo has a long way to go but I agree with Andrew that fighting Lesner would be interesting.  I personally think Lesner or Tim Sylvia are out of his league right now.



They are, but I doubt they will find many people in his league that it makes sense to match him up with from a promotional point of view.  He's got a big name, and his name can put people in the seats.  I doubt there are many, if any fighters with a name that can draw as well as his, and are in the same level.  

Unless of course they go with older guys, that passed their prime.  Guys like Tank.

There are some old time guys that are getting back in that might make sense from the match maker's point of views.  I could see him getting put against guys like Ken Shamrock, Maurice Smith or Marco Ruas.  But I can't see him fighting any UFC signed guys anytime soon, unless he lands some more impressive wins I think the UFC would prefer to keep a image of him as a low-level tough guy that wouldn't cut it in the UFC.

Which is probably a smart business move at this time, he's not exactly the image you would want to promote while working to legitimize the sport in places where it is still illegal.  Best thing for them is probably him fighting and getting dominated against some guys that had one or two fights in the UFC but didn't cut it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Kimbo has a long way to go but I agree with Andrew that fighting Lesner would be interesting.  I personally think Lesner or Tim Sylvia are out of his league right now.



I agree to all points!  You can look at Kimbo's movement and tell he doesn't move much, just clobbers what is in front of him.  I think it will be a while before he can really compete with any big names.

It would definitely be an interesting fight between Kimbo and Sylvia or Lesner.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not impressed at all with kimbo maybe in time he can change my mind.


----------



## Traditionalist (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm totally the opposite. As strictly a stand up fighter I'm impressed with his 'bob and weave' movements and if you look at a lot of his fights on utube he makes his opponents miss by ducking or moving out of the way. He's a brawler and of course he's going to come straight in and try to land that big shot. I would like to see him and laddell because one comes forward and one moves back plus they both have good chins.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Traditionalist said:


> I'm totally the opposite. As strictly a stand up fighter I'm impressed with his 'bob and weave' movements and if you look at a lot of his fights on utube he makes his opponents miss by ducking or moving out of the way. He's a brawler and of course he's going to come straight in and try to land that big shot. I would like to see him and laddell because one comes forward and one moves back plus they both have good chins.


Liddell actually has some ground game to bring to the ring.  I just don't think Kimbo would be having his hand raised at the end of that one.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 21, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I saw that a couple days ago, Neither fighter really impressed me.
> 
> Tank is riding his name alone, and so is Kimbo. I know he'll get some credit for taking out Tank, who was once a bit of a contender, although if you look just at his record its hard to justify. But since Tank's return in '03 he's won 1 fight, and lost 7. None of which went past the first round.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you on this Andrew. It proves little.


----------

